# Evans - a rant!



## dst87 (6 May 2015)

So I've been a member here for over a months now, and believe it or not STILL don't have a bike!

With lots of help, I tried to order in the Norco Indie 3 bike to Evans in Glasgow which has now come in damaged THREE TIMES! It's insane! I feel doomed to never get a bike!

I feel most sorry for the friendly forum members @Pat "5mph" and @ScotiaLass who have now allowed a few different days to come with me and I've had to cancel at very short notice.

I'm realising that this is a totally pointless post, but I wanted a rant! To be fair they've always been very friendly on the phone and seen genuinely embarrassed and apologetic that this keeps happening. I think my plan now might be to just go with no bike on order and try a few that are there.

I'm so keen to get going that this is getting super frustrating now! Anyone else had similar experiences or horror stories they'd like to share/vent about? Or maybe something you can now look back and laugh at! 

FWIW I would go elsewhere and try a local place in Falkirk, but through my life insurance I get a 50% discount at Evans which makes it very attractive!


----------



## Arthur (6 May 2015)

My experiences with Evans (Maidstone branch) have, so far, all been incredibly negative. 
Staff more concerned with standing chatting to each other than attending customers. 
Poor product knowledge - I've had to play Golden Shot (left a bit...stop, down a bit...stop) in order to direct them to the item behind the counter that i was after. God knows what would have happened if I couldn't actually see it. 
Had to wait 15 minutes for them to find an item that I'd pre-ordered and had received an email to say was ready for collection.

The only time I'd use them now is if I needed something so urgently that I didn't have time to go to a proper bike shop, or Halfords.


----------



## midlife (6 May 2015)

50% Discount!

As in half price?

Shaun


----------



## dst87 (6 May 2015)

midlife said:


> 50% Discount!
> 
> As in half price?
> 
> Shaun



Yes, though for experienced riders buying more expensive bikes it's not as good. The company is called Vitality (used to be Prudential) and you get points for doing certain things - getting medical checkups, doing exercise, etc. The more points you get, the higher your tier and the bigger the discount.

At the basic tier you get 50% off up to £500 of bike (£250 discount)
At silver you get 50% off up to £600 of bike (£300 discount)
At gold you get 50% off up to £800 of bike (£400 discount)
At platinum you get 50% off up to £1000 of bike (£500 discount)

It's also not a discount. You pay retail (cash or debit/credit card - no finance), and the cashback is paid in quarterly instalments over the following year.

Still... it's better than nothing!

EDIT: Oh yeah, you can get one bike every 3 years per insured person. Including online purchases, so you don't necessarily need to deal with the store if you know what you want. Though... you know... it might turn up damaged!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 May 2015)

Arthur said:


> My experiences with Evans (Maidstone branch) have, so far, all been incredibly negative.
> Staff more concerned with standing chatting to each other than attending customers.
> Poor product knowledge - I've had to play Golden Shot (left a bit...stop, down a bit...stop) in order to direct them to the item behind the counter that i was after. God knows what would have happened if I couldn't actually see it.
> Had to wait 15 minutes for them to find an item that I'd pre-ordered and had received an email to say was ready for collection.
> ...


Oh i so agree with this one. My experiences there have also been poor.

Im trying to steel myself to return a wheel to them that is buckled.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 May 2015)

The lads at Manchester Velodrome branch are a friendly bunch who seem to know their stuff. Not made a major purchase from them but lights, bags, bits & clothes have all been fine.

OP hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## Simontm (6 May 2015)

Ah Evans Cycles...

...


...

Think I'll pass on this thread!


----------



## vickster (6 May 2015)

The Wimbledon branch are ok but I wouldn't buy a bike from them. They are ok as receivers of my online purchases. 

I expect the chain will go downhill now they've been bought by vulture capitalists


----------



## vickster (6 May 2015)

How has the bike been damaged? Is it the same one? If minor cosmetic, ask for another 25% off


----------



## Mrs M (6 May 2015)

We popped into Evans in Glasgow last year when down visiting family.
Very disappointing.
Was Friday afternoon, not particularly busy but the staff did a great job of totally ignoring us and looking busy even though the store was quiet, so walked out.


----------



## dst87 (6 May 2015)

vickster said:


> How has the bike been damaged? Is it the same one? If minor cosmetic, ask for another 25% off



The bike has arrived (presumably in pieces to be built in store) and has a bent fork I think? I'm sure that's what the guy said. Not cosmetic but supposedly useless and they can't fix it. 

Don't know the full story, but the guy on the phone agreed that he doesn't blame me for going off that bike.


----------



## Saluki (6 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> Yes, though for experienced riders buying more expensive bikes it's not as good. The company is called Vitality (used to be Prudential) and you get points for doing certain things - getting medical checkups, doing exercise, etc. The more points you get, the higher your tier and the bigger the discount.
> 
> At the basic tier you get 50% off up to £500 of bike (£250 discount)
> At silver you get 50% off up to £600 of bike (£300 discount)
> ...


Don't you have to look like Jessica Ennis and take a Dachshund jogging with you, to qualify for the discount?

You could try a different branch of Evans  I like your plan of just going and trying what they have though.


----------



## lesley_x (6 May 2015)

Is that Glasgow or Braehead? I haven't dealt with Glasgow but Braehead have been faultless for me.

Have had fantastic service from Braehead, with one exception - when I bought my wheels and the lad behind the desk argued with me that they weren't Shimano fitting, and campagnolo wheels aren't compatible with Shimano at all. His manager promptly came along and corrected him but he was rather cheeky.


----------



## dst87 (6 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Don't you have to look like Jessica Ennis and take a Dachshund jogging with you, to qualify for the discount?



Haha, well certainly getting to Platinum looks challenging, but everyone gets the base level automatically, so members can at least save £250.



Saluki said:


> I like your plan of just going and trying what they have though.



I just hope they have something suitable in my price range, but with the help of @ScotiaLass and @Pat "5mph" I'm sure I'll be safe 



lesley_x said:


> Is that Glasgow or Braehead? I haven't dealt with Glasgow but Braehead have been faultless for me.



This is Glasgow city centre. It was easiest in terms of being able to get the train back with the bike as it's very close to Queen Street station. I did pop into the Braehead branch too, but never spoke to anyone. The brief conversation I had with the guy in Glasgow when I popped in speculatively was reasonable and he seemed to have some idea, though obviously my level of knowledge wouldn't have detected cluelessness in him!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 May 2015)

vickster said:


> The Wimbledon branch are ok but I wouldn't buy a bike from them. They are ok as receivers of my online purchases.
> 
> I expect the chain will go downhill now they've been bought by vulture capitalists


No dont thats where i got my tourer from on the ride to work scheme. They built it with a buckled wheel Which i didnt spot But i do expect a bike mechanic to spot it.


----------



## User33236 (7 May 2015)

I have dealt with Evans at th Chill Factore in Manchester many times and couldn't fault them.... until this week.

Booked a bike in before going on holiday for a repair estimate following my crash. Roll up with bike two and a bit weeks later to be be met by a staff member with an appalling atitidue who told me 'we cant look at it today'. Another staff member then stepped in and said they would get round to it that afternoon. With closing time only an hour off I phoned for an update to be today that they hadn't looked at it and they would get round to it in two days time. I reminded then it was booked in for that day so they agreed to look at it. 30 minutes later I get a call to say they would need to contact the manufacturer and would get back to be no later than Wednesday.

I called today to be told 'we cant do it' Do what I asked. 'Repair your bike'. They then explained they couldnt get a replacment frame till November. They had found this out two days ago but could not be bothered telling me! I told them to write it up as that and quote for a replacement. After 5 minutes of listening to them talk utter nonsense they agree to email be the quote by 5pm as it 'only takes 5 minutes'.

Still no quote as I write and still waiting on a promised callback from one of the managers.

Downside is the replacement bike I'm looking to buy is exclusive to Evans in the spec I want it!


----------



## dst87 (7 May 2015)

Bad customer service just annoys me so much. Had a terrible experience today with UKMail that's put me right in a mood.

It's so easy to just be reasonable and decent with your customers, yet so many companies fall short. I don't get it!


----------



## howard2107 (7 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> So I've been a member here for over a months now, and believe it or not STILL don't have a bike!
> 
> With lots of help, I tried to order in the Norco Indie 3 bike to Evans in Glasgow which has now come in damaged THREE TIMES! It's insane! I feel doomed to never get a bike!
> 
> ...



When you say "Damaged", what kind of damage? Is it just cosmetic, and worth a haggle over the price, or "Damaged" something is broken or bent? I know that when you buy new you expect new, but if it is only minor cosmetic, it will get scratched in due course anyway, so may be worth an ask.

Cheers.............Howard


----------



## dst87 (7 May 2015)

howard2107 said:


> When you say "Damaged", what kind of damage? Is it just cosmetic, and worth a haggle over the price, or "Damaged" something is broken or bent? I know that when you buy new you expect new, but if it is only minor cosmetic, it will get scratched in due course anyway, so may be worth an ask.
> 
> Cheers.............Howard



I believe that the same damage has been suffered by the bike each time. Something to do with the fork being bent? Apparently they can't bend it back/fix it?

I wouldn't be too put off by a little cosmetic damage (in exchange for a small discount) because, as you say, it won't look new forever!


----------



## NormanD (7 May 2015)

I won't deal with Evans in shop, I've always phoned to be told the item is in stock, arrive at the shop, wait around to be served to find they don't have it, but can order it for me, but I can't fault their online ordering service, they've never let me down in that department.

In store I always deal with Edinburgh Bicycle co-op, excellent in store service and friendly knowledgeable staff and if they don't have the item I need, they'll have it for me the next day


----------



## vickster (8 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> I believe that the same damage has been suffered by the bike each time. Something to do with the fork being bent? Apparently they can't bend it back/fix it?
> 
> I wouldn't be too put off by a little cosmetic damage (in exchange for a small discount) because, as you say, it won't look new forever!


It's the same bike I'd wager. Unless norco and Evans are completely inept how on earth are they bending the fork! Buy a different bike elsewhere, there are plenty of deals out tgere


----------



## apb (25 May 2015)

Here's my 2 pence when it comes to Evans Edinburgh.

The staff are really helpful. They always ask if i need any help. their product range isn't for me but i like to go in there for bits and bobs. i will always prefer my LBS because they are ace. (BG Cycles in porty).

What i hate, sorry i mean HATE, about evans is their online store. If i order anything online and select click and collect that order disappears. I get an email saying along the lines of "Thanks for for your order, we will email you when your order is ready to pick up". NOTHING! I could wait years, there's no delay in taking my money out of the bank.

So i go into the evens Edinburgh and they are very helpful. they look on there system and say "oh yeah, that's weird this never happens". WRONG, it happens all the time. i'm going in there today for the same issue and when the very helpful and very nice staff say "That's weird, this never happens" i am going to challenge that!

They have some gloves that i like. I'm going to challenge him and Evans and purchase them online and give them a week. If i don't get a conformation email i won't them for free.

let's see how it goes.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 May 2015)

not impressed with the branch on deansgate in manchester.

went in to get a seatpost, found one of their own brand ones for £19.99 which was the right size (27.2mm) and took it to the till. i was a little taken aback that the assistant didn't confirm with me that i had the right size (a quick inquiry as to whether it was for an aluminium or carbon frame would have done), bearing in mind that not everyone is as nerdy as me with knowing that seatposts come in so many different sizes. if that wasn't enough, they rang it through at £29.99, and when i informed them of the price on the shelf, they said it must have been put on the wrong one. at that point i told them that £30 for an own-brand stem was overpriced, and left the shop…


----------



## mickle (25 May 2015)

If you knew what I know about Evans senior management you'd never shop there again.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2015)

As a business owner I have had a few bad customer moments over the last 40 years.


----------



## Saluki (25 May 2015)

mickle said:


> If you knew what I know about Evans senior management you'd never shop there again.


Do tell 

Our Evans, in Norwich is pretty good. It's a new shop, only opened in late December, so still probably trying to make a good impression. There is the new Bike Hut store around the corner (keen and knowledgeable staff too, which is a shocker), plus a Cycles UK, a Velocity and another shop, who's name escapes me. They have a bit of competition.
We had virtually no bike shops in Norwich, now we have a ton of them.

Keep plugging away. Edinburgh bike co-op are stunning. I know of a lot of people who swear by them.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2015)

mickle said:


> If you knew what I know about Evans senior management you'd never shop there again.


Haven't they just been sold to vulture capitalists?


----------



## Tim Hall (25 May 2015)

vickster said:


> Haven't they just been sold to vulture capitalists?


Changed from one set of venture caitalists (Active LLP) to another (ECI) AIUI.


----------



## apb (26 May 2015)

So emailed evans

Saying "Where's my stuff"

They Say "Yeah sorry should be there"

Go to the Evans Edinburgh, again very helpful friendly staff

They say "No it's not here, blah blah bank holiday, really busy".

I Say "No it's here, look i have the email"

She says "It's not i've checked".

i say "wtf!"


----------



## Hippy (28 May 2015)

Arthur said:


> My experiences with Evans (Maidstone branch) have, so far, all been incredibly negative.
> Staff more concerned with standing chatting to each other than attending customers.
> Poor product knowledge - I've had to play Golden Shot (left a bit...stop, down a bit...stop) in order to direct them to the item behind the counter that i was after. God knows what would have happened if I couldn't actually see it.
> Had to wait 15 minutes for them to find an item that I'd pre-ordered and had received an email to say was ready for collection.
> ...


I am new to this forum (a few days now) and the reason for joining was to gain some info and knowledge that i had gone into evans Maidenhead for, but i had a very similar experience to yourself. After finally getting the attention of someone (turned out to be the manager) he then gave me to a young chap who although very polite had very little knowledge of what he was trying to sell, it also took 6 attempts at trying to work out my inside leg and frame size which differed every time.
Some nice bikes, but they didn't sell them. Am looking elsewhere. Shame.


----------



## e-rider (28 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> So I've been a member here for over a months now, and believe it or not STILL don't have a bike!
> 
> With lots of help, I tried to order in the Norco Indie 3 bike to Evans in Glasgow which has now come in damaged THREE TIMES! It's insane! I feel doomed to never get a bike!
> 
> ...


as with any bike shop, you can't expect a 1st class professional sales person, if they are only being paid not much more than minimum wage
if shops realised this, the standard of service would increase massively and the dent in their annual profits would probably be actually quite small relatively speaking - still, greed still wins the day in this industry and most others!


----------



## paul2015 (28 May 2015)

I've never dealt with Evans but rather use a local small business and the service is outstanding. They know everything about what they sell, they all ride and everything is in stock apart from every frame size if your buying a bike. My 2 cents


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (28 May 2015)

My nearest branch is a bit of a hike so I rarely go in there, but they aren't too bad. They did, however, try to fob me off by claiming they'd repaired my leaking forks on a 6 month old bike I'd bought from them when clearly they hadn't. When I pushed them, they swapped them for some far better Rockshox so I can't complain! 
The online service has always been pretty good. Most items are in stock, if maybe not the cheapest. I've been using my Tesco Clubcard vouchers as they double up for Evans vouchers


----------



## Saluki (28 May 2015)

Any news yet @dst87


----------



## dst87 (29 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Any news yet @dst87



Yes... I ditched the bike that kept coming in faulty and headed over with @Pat "5mph" who was invaluable in helping me find a suitable bike!

Very delighted with my purchase, but I left the country the day after buying it, so I haven't actually ridden it yet, other than while testing it where I rode a few miles with Pat round Glasgow (I had a sore bum for days after that!!)

Some padded cycling shorts have arrived today (which I'm confused about a bit, but never mind) and I have a track pump thingy which I've just about worked out how to use!

I'm hoping to get out this afternoon and see what I can do! I got the Pinnacle Lithium Four in beautiful yellow! It also glows in the dark, apparently... Here's a photo taken on purchase day in Glasgow Green:

View media item 7985


----------



## Saluki (29 May 2015)

Fab bike. I  the colour. You are going to have to change your user ID to 'BananaBikeMan' .

Why are you confused about the padded shorts? They feel hideous without a bike beneath them, that's normal.


----------



## dst87 (29 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Fab bike. I  the colour. You are going to have to change your user ID to 'BananaBikeMan' .
> 
> Why are you confused about the padded shorts? They feel hideous without a bike beneath them, that's normal.



Thanks! I love it actually it's really nice! I went for my first ride today in the padded shorts - just over an hour covering 10 miles on the flat along the canal. Very bumpy and my bum isn't _too_ bad... so hopefully the shorts have done something! Wearing the shorts on the bike was better I think, though perhaps a bit more padding would have been better for my weight!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> Yes... I ditched the bike that kept coming in faulty and headed over with @Pat "5mph" who was invaluable in helping me find a suitable bike!
> 
> Very delighted with my purchase, but I left the country the day after buying it, so I haven't actually ridden it yet, other than while testing it where I rode a few miles with Pat round Glasgow (I had a sore bum for days after that!!)
> 
> ...


I think you've made a great choice. That looks perfect for the type of riding you will be doing. A real good all rounder with a great range of gears, sturdy but still a respectable weight. Hope you have fun.


----------



## dst87 (29 May 2015)

Thanks @Mo1959 I'm really pleased with it!

Though with my trip along the canal I now need to work out how to clean the bloody thing, then how to fit mudguards!! How hard can it be...


----------



## User16625 (29 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> Yes... I ditched the bike that kept coming in faulty and headed over with @Pat "5mph" who was invaluable in helping me find a suitable bike!
> 
> Very delighted with my purchase, but I left the country the day after buying it, so I haven't actually ridden it yet, other than while testing it where I rode a few miles with Pat round Glasgow *(I had a sore bum for days after that!!)*
> 
> ...





dst87 said:


> Thanks! I love it actually it's really nice! I went for my first ride today in the padded shorts - just over an hour covering 10 miles on the flat along the canal. * Very bumpy and my bum isn't too bad.*.. so hopefully the shorts have done something! Wearing the shorts on the bike was better I think, though perhaps a bit more padding would have been better for my weight!



Just remember this next time she says shes got a headache.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> Thanks @Mo1959 I'm really pleased with it!
> 
> Though with my trip along the canal I now need to work out how to clean the bloody thing, then how to fit mudguards!! How hard can it be...


I've fitted a couple of sets, but not to bikes with disc brakes. They can be frustrating and fiddly to fit, and if you have to shape the stays round the brake discs, maybe even more so. I know it's more expense, but if you are in any doubt about doing it yourself I would pop it into the bike shop to get done.


----------



## Saluki (29 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> Thanks @Mo1959 I'm really pleased with it!
> 
> Though with my trip along the canal I now need to work out how to clean the bloody thing, then how to fit mudguards!! How hard can it be...


I take my bike and put it in the shower room and then squirt at it with the shower head. I use Muc-off as it's brilliant. A quick squirt all over with that and leave it to do it's thing while I make a cuppa and then back to it with the shower head (you only need to get busy with the really grotty bits) and it's done. You might need to clean the shower out. 
We have a wet room so it's nice and easy. Where we used to live, I would put it in the bath and lean it up. Hubster never minded, as long as I cleaned his bike too. In the summer it's easier as we just wave a hosepipe in the general direction of the bike but I don't want my poor Planet X's to get cold, hence the shower room.


----------



## dst87 (29 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I've fitted a couple of sets, but not to bikes with disc brakes. They can be frustrating and fiddly to fit, and if you have to shape the stays round the brake discs, maybe even more so. I know it's more expense, but if you are in any doubt about doing it yourself I would pop it into the bike shop to get done.



I think I might get it done in a LBS or maybe back at Evans if I go in for the checkup thing they offer. Either that or get the ones that just clip on - they seem trivial to fit but I don't know which would be best for me!



Saluki said:


> I take my bike and put it in the shower room and then squirt at it with the shower head. I use Muc-off as it's brilliant. A quick squirt all over with that and leave it to do it's thing while I make a cuppa and then back to it with the shower head (you only need to get busy with the really grotty bits) and it's done. You might need to clean the shower out.
> We have a wet room so it's nice and easy. Where we used to live, I would put it in the bath and lean it up. Hubster never minded, as long as I cleaned his bike too. In the summer it's easier as we just wave a hosepipe in the general direction of the bike but I don't want my poor Planet X's to get cold, hence the shower room.



Sounds fairly straightforward. I have an outside tap so maybe I should get a short hose and shower-head style attachment to give it a going over. Is there a risk to the chain and other mechanisms with the water? How do you protect this? Mostly it's just splattering of mud as it wasn't THAT muddy today, so I might just wipe all of the bits down with a cloth and some warm (soapy?) water!


----------



## Saluki (29 May 2015)

dst87 said:


> Sounds fairly straightforward. I have an outside tap so maybe I should get a short hose and shower-head style attachment to give it a going over. Is there a risk to the chain and other mechanisms with the water? How do you protect this? Mostly it's just splattering of mud as it wasn't THAT muddy today, so I might just wipe all of the bits down with a cloth and some warm (soapy?) water!



Wet-wipes are your friend for minor mud and grott. I use wet-wipes on my chain, on pretty much a daily basis for cleaning.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 May 2015)

Well done, Duncan! A respectable distance for your first proper ride.
Can I tell the whole forum that our Duncan went straight to the big front ring (on a triple) on his test ride, finding the middle range too easy


----------

